

 NYT NEWS ALERT: Obama Claims Victory in Front of Huge Crowd in Chicago  - jyothi
http://twitter.com/nytimes/status/991097447
Before an exuberant crowd of tens of thousands in Chicago's
Grant Park, Barack Obama delivered his victory address. It's
been a long time coming, but tonight change has come to
America, he told the crowd.
======
jyothi
Before an exuberant crowd of tens of thousands in Chicago's Grant Park, Barack
Obama delivered his victory address. It's been a long time coming, but tonight
change has come to America, he told the crowd.

